
Glorious Luminary: On William Blake - lermontov
http://www.drb.ie/essays/glorious-luminary
======
cylinder714
[http://williamblakegallery.com/](http://williamblakegallery.com/)

"Announcing the first exhibition space dedicated to the iconic artist in over
200 years.

"John Windle Antiquarian Bookseller announces the grand opening of the William
Blake Gallery, a new exhibition space in San Francisco dedicated to works
created by the massively influential 18th and 19th century poet, artist, and
engraver. The gallery is the largest of its kind devoted solely to the artist,
as well as the largest collection in the world of pieces by Blake available
for purchase."

